# Xover current draw



## Jezza56 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi, I am in the middle of building new speaker enclosures for my scanspeak midrange and tweeter to be used in my home theatre, have the cabinets almost finished, and I have had madisound design the x-overs, my question is what sort of current are we looking at in the xovers, I have the Master series Nad amplifier 160 watts per channel. I am making the circuit boards and want to know how wide the traces need to be.

Hope someone can :help:

Jezza


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

If you are going to use PCBs, then make the tracks as wide as you can within the space allowed but even then they won't need to be wide as you're not using drivers with massive power handling capability nor a high powered amp. However, except for production of a finished speaker, there is no need for a PCB for a xover. Just wire it point to point with tagstrips and you could probably have it up and running in several hours less than designing, making, drilling and soldering up the PCBs.


----------

